# Navarre Lawn Maintenance



## Bill904 (Oct 11, 2007)

7 years experience with in Navarre , Mary Esther, Midway, looking for residential lawn's with in this area. No contract wanted or needed . Older, wiser, I am not one that fly's in and fly's out, I take the same care with your yard I do with my own. I especially like those in Holley By the Sea, as I have 9 in this location, and with the price of gas, I try and keep them close as possible. I also have 6 commercial sites on Hwy98, between Gulf B, and Navarre, if you have a commercial site, please call me also. Email me at [email protected]or call me leave a VM at 850 982 6858 , Thank you .


----------

